# 1 long beep the 2 short beeps, and no screen HP dv9000



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

hi everyone,

Ive got a HP dv9000 (its a dv9341eu)
AMD 1.8ghz turion64 x2

When i turn it on it beeps 3 times and the screen does not come on, i can hear the fan turning if that helps.

I want to know if its the graphics card or the motherboard or CPU. ( i dont want to buy a new motherboard in case it turns out to be the gpu)

Is there any definate way of finding out?

thanks, sam


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The beeps should tell you what is wrong, if we can find out the bios used in that machine

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=bph07107


> Beep codes for Award BIOS
> Most Award post codes are displayed to screen. If a beep code occurs the problem is likely occurring before the system can display video (check the video card or memory).


http://www.bioscentral.com/postcodes/hpbios.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for the prompt reply, by the sounds of that, it points to the video card..... however, it still could be a motherboard problem, (this happened to a friend) ..... can a put a video card from a similar model in the broken laptop to eliminate the video card being at fault?

or vise versa, put the video card from the broken laptop into my laptop (which is a similar model) ... just to see if the video card works ?


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

The card is a chip


----------



## MYobfool (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes he's right in general the video is installed on the motherboard. i.e. you have a big problem if this is not under warranty. i.e. pretty much you likely have a dead laptop. 
(the problems are: how much to replace motherboard and do you have the skills to do it?)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

OK thanks for the replys, Im fixing the computer for a friend, im pretty good with computers but never changed laptop board before. (im a avionics technician) so i wont find anything on a computer too difficult.

Ive got another laptop (my sister) which is HP dv6000 (same processor) and similar graphics "chip". would it be possible to take the Graphics card from the "broken" computer and install it on my sisters "working" laptop.

That way i would eliminate the Mother Board or graphics car being at fault ....... right?

Or is this chip a "permanent" fixture (not "bolt on, bolt off")


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry ive just read the post properly, and done a google search..... new motherboard it is then.

Anyone know what motherboard is compatable in this model? 

ie. could i get a motherboard from a "lower grade" dv9000 (maybe a different dv000000 model altogether)


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Check the HP site


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

THE board is a Quanta3628 if that helps


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

http://nextag.com >type motherboards. they show a board like you want @ $225.00


----------

